# RIU IRC Server



## Extrome (Nov 12, 2015)

You once had an IRC server for live chat. Is there a reason you stopped hosting it? Any chance of seeing one in the future?


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> You once had an IRC server for live chat. Is there a reason you stopped hosting it? Any chance of seeing one in the future?


hi there!

technically you can get in if you know how to work IRC chat servers and clients but no one goes on anymore. It was all the old riu staff and some members from the 2006-2010ish area.
since 2010 i believe the actual link on here hasnt worked, 
if you checked out our support area youd see we have answered this thread quite a few times so to save yourself from waiting for an answer next time check there for an instant one.


----------



## Extrome (Nov 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> hi there!
> 
> technically you can get in if you know how to work IRC chat servers and clients but no one goes on anymore. It was all the old riu staff and some members from the 2006-2010ish area.
> since 2010 i believe the actual link on here hasnt worked,
> if you checked out our support area youd see we have answered this thread quite a few times so to save yourself from waiting for an answer next time check there for an instant one.


I tried connecting to irc.rollitup.org 3333 on an IRC client and was unable to connect. Do you use different address/port now?

I have read a few topics about this before posting. Latest one mentions it being offline for 3 years, and after failing to connect I thought it was just down.


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> I tried connecting to irc.rollitup.org 3333 on an IRC client and was unable to connect. Do you use different address/port now?
> 
> I have read a few topics about this before posting. Latest one mentions it being offline for 3 years, and after failing to connect I thought it was just down.


hmm not sure where you got 3333 its
always been
server - irc.rollitup.org
room - #rollitup
port 6667

since 2009.

Im like serious when i tell you theres no one online , its myself, 3 bots, and 4 users who are almost ALWAYS logged in and never talk


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2015)

theres no online because no one can get to it, its broken on the website, and i dont think the owner has any plans on fixing it,


----------



## Extrome (Nov 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> hmm not sure where you got 3333 its
> always been
> server - irc.rollitup.org
> room - #rollitup
> ...


When failing to connect through the forum app I went into console and looked up the raw error and irc.rollitup.org 3333 was the address being rejected. Weird.
But if no one is using it maybe because no one can use the forum app, or maybe they just don't want to talk live. I don't know. Thought it would be nice to chat live. But if the community just isn't into it anymore no worries. 

Well if it's not going to be fixed and it's not too much trouble, could you at least remove the link to the app so newer people don't think we have a live chat?


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> When failing to connect through the forum app I went into console and looked up the raw error and irc.rollitup.org 3333 was the address being rejected. Weird.
> But if no one is using it maybe because no one can use the forum app, or maybe they just don't want to talk live. I don't know. Thought it would be nice to chat live. But if the community just isn't into it anymore no worries.


yes but the owner has no intent on fixing the forum app links, ive told him its been down for 3-5 years now and he hasnt fixed it so i believe there is no intention of fixing it. So it is technically down, which is what youve read me saying in every support.

There was some users using an mIRC client or something for mac, but they were a very tight knit group it consisted for a few old mods and some users , and basically they used it for the last 3-5 years themselves and really no one else ever came on. I dont know what happened but they dont use it anymore. So its really just there but not.


----------



## Extrome (Nov 13, 2015)

Alright that's fair. I was just curious about it and now I know it's definitely not used. Thanks for answering my inquiry!


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> Alright that's fair. I was just curious about it and now I know it's definitely not used. Thanks for answering my inquiry!


lol ..i cant help but feel a little 

trust me, all of my support help and comments are truthful knowledge of the website and up to date and current (think i answered this one less than amonth ago) , and to the best of my website abilities as an admin on riu.
so next time just believe in the comment when you do a search.


----------



## Extrome (Nov 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> lol ..i cant help but feel a little
> 
> trust me, all of my support help and comments are truthful knowledge of the website and up to date and current (think i answered this one less than amonth ago) , and to the best of my website abilities as an admin on riu.
> so next time just believe in the comment when you do a search.


If I gave the impression I didn't believe you, I'm sorry. It's not true. It wasn't a matter of believing in what I previously read, I knew it was either down or unused, though thought it was not used because it was down as in the server not running. I made this topic to see if there was anyway to bring it back and try to find out why it was not working through the website. Now I know and I am completely satisfied with what you told me.

I'm sorry that you had to answer another inquiry about it, I know that can be a pain.


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> If I gave the impression I didn't believe you, I'm sorry. It's not true. It wasn't a matter of believing in what I previously read, I knew it was either down or unused, though thought it was not used because it was down as in the server not running. I made this topic to see if there was anyway to bring it back and try to find out why it was not working through the website. Now I know and I am completely satisfied with what you told me.
> 
> I'm sorry that you had to answer another inquiry about it, I know that can be a pain.


no worries man i never dislike answering questions was just letting you know in the future anything thats recent is to the best of our website knowledge so you dont have to wait for a response


----------



## Extrome (Nov 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> no worries man i never dislike answering questions was just letting you know in the future anything thats recent is to the best of our website knowledge so you dont have to wait for a response


Ok good. I kinda felt bad for a minute because it looked like I was stressing you out, and I don't wanna do that.

I am sure everyone in RIU appreciates your service as an Admin, because I do.

Thanks again sunni.


----------



## sunni (Nov 13, 2015)

Extrome said:


> Ok good. I kinda felt bad for a minute because it looked like I was stressing you out, and I don't wanna do that.
> 
> I am sure everyone in RIU appreciates your service as an Admin, because I do.
> 
> Thanks again sunni.


lol no you werent stressing me out 
takes a lot more than that  

have a good day!


----------



## provosttoast (Jul 27, 2016)

Are we sure nothing is going on with it? I havn't been in for a minute, but all of my login information is still correct. As I try to get in today, the server times out, no connection.


----------



## sunni (Jul 28, 2016)

provosttoast said:


> Are we sure nothing is going on with it? I havn't been in for a minute, but all of my login information is still correct. As I try to get in today, the server times out, no connection.


Check the dates when looking at the support things this is from last year 
We no longer support our chat server 
Hope that helps


----------

